# Tween and Teen Boys in Orlando



## gretel (Jun 9, 2012)

We are staying in Orlando (HGVC) the last week in June. We are three families with four 12-14 year old boys.  We want to make the most of the week (and plan to lounge on the beach the following week to recuperate).

We plan to spend at least one day by the pool at the Hilton. We also plan to spend one day at Seaworld, one day at Disney Quest and one day at Magic Kingdom. 

That leaves three open days. 

We considered buying the combo pass (Sea World/Busch Gardens) and do one day at Busch Gardens. I hate the thought of the drive there and back. However, the price for Busch Gardens (with the combo package) is half the price of Animal Kingdom.  Busch Gardens also seems like it has a lot of ride options for the kids.

We also considered the Aquatica combo but don't know if the waterpark is worth leaving the pool.  The boys aren't into the dolphin experience at Discovery Cove. I have been to Universal and Islands of Adventure with them a few years ago and they didn't particularly like it (they weren't into upside down roller coasters or the shows). 

Are there any other ideas/thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Kasper1014 (Jun 9, 2012)

I know you said you weren't interested in Universal, but what about the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal? 

We took our kids there last Dec...17,13 and 12....and were not interested in Harry Potter....until they got there. Now we are planning on gong back next Dec.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 9, 2012)

You said you were going to the beach the next week.  What beach? We would go to Orlando and we would go to both the Atlantic ocean (Cocoa Beach) and the Gulf (Clearwater).  Two different kinds of beaches.  If you are going to the gulf why not go to Kennedy Space Center.  My kids thought it was great and it didnt hurt them to learn a little something either.


----------



## gretel (Jun 10, 2012)

*Attractions*

We visited the east coast and the Kennedy Space Center last year. It was an interesting day. We usually go on a few educational treks while we are there.  The first week, however, is all about fun!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 10, 2012)

> (they weren't into upside down roller coasters


If that has changed, Universal would be well worth it.


----------



## elaine (Jun 10, 2012)

If you are buying 1 day MK tickets, get the waterparks and more option---2 entries to either DQ, waterpark for $50--and use the other entry for WP. Also, I think funpass (unlimited) for SW is about the same cost as one day--even if a few bucks more, I would get the funpass. Then, you can go back for another day, or even just for 2 hours at night--when there are no lines.
Either disney Waterpark is worth it--esp. if you are getting the add-on on the MK ticket for $50, as, DQ alone is $40+. The HGVC pools are very nice, but tween/teens will have WAY more fun at the WP. I like typhoon lagoon, b/c of tropical beach feel.


----------



## gretel (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice. I didn't realize Disney did the add-on for a one day ticket for the waterparks and DQ!


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 11, 2012)

If the boys aren't big coaster fans, don't waste your time driving to Busch Gardens.

Personally, I'm a fan of the Busch waterparks over the Disney waterparks.  Disney wins hands-down with the themes, but Aquatica has bigger, multi person rides.  The four boys could all ride together on most of the water slides.  (And, for the old lady in me, Disney is all concrete. Aquatica has wooden steps.  My knees ache after a day in a Disney waterpark, but not after a day at a Busch waterpark.) 

Animal Kingdom is also my (and my kids) least favorite Disney park.  I think the boys would enjoy EPCOT more.  Soarin', Test Track, and Mission Space are the big rides.  (Test track was being refurbished last month.  I am not sure if it will be done when you are there.)  My 12 yo and 15 yo get a kick out of  Capt. Eo, the 3D retro Michael Jackson movie. There is also a Phineus and Ferb mystery hunt.  (It used to be another character, but they are in the process of changing it over.  You go on a mission in an area of Epcot to find things.)  Epcot has added a lot of interactive games and tech items around the park that kids that age really love.  For instance, in the "big ball" as we call it, (Spaceship Earth) the ride has an personal, interactive part at the end that changes depending on your answers.  Then , when you get off the ride, there are activities you can do.  One is a shuffle board like game in which you move things around to supply power to an area, one you perform a virtual 3D surgery.   

I would look at the ticket prices of the different parks and see what makes the most financial sense for the different activities you want to do.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 15, 2012)

We visited the Aquatica @ Sea World and it was fantastic.  Definitely worth leaving the pool at HGVC.  There were two wave pools, more slides than you can imagine and a sandy beach.  Great for kids and adults.  Snack and souviner shops.  It was great and out kids loved it.  We stayed all day!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 15, 2012)

When I took my teen niece and nephew they actually wanted to go to the Fun Spot over Disney.  They love go-carts.  Go figure.   
Anyway, it's a cheap day compared to doing one of the major theme parks and the kids loved it.  
http://www.funspotattractions.com/index/index.php
It's free admission and free parking and then you decide how much you want to spend on the attractions or buy the all day pass for $35.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 18, 2012)

gretel said:


> We are staying in Orlando (HGVC) the last week in June. We are three families with four 12-14 year old boys.  We want to make the most of the week (and plan to lounge on the beach the following week to recuperate).
> 
> We plan to spend at least one day by the pool at the Hilton. We also plan to spend one day at Seaworld, one day at Disney Quest and one day at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> ...



We just got back from Orlando on Saturday.  By far the best park we went to was Busch Gardens.  I have 3 boys and only 1 of them is into roller coasters.  There are a few good water rides there as well.  Something we did that was off the beaten path was Island Adventure Boat Cruise.  It's a 5 hour cruise that takes you through Tampa Bay and out into the Gulf of Mexico.  You get to snorkel at the ruins and then you go to Egmont Key for leisure time on the beach/around the island.  I cannot say enough about this cruise and at $37 and adult (12 and over) and $25 a child it was well worth it. We stayed a night in a hotel and did the boat cruise one day and then checked out and headed to Busch Gardens before heading back to Orlando.


----------

